# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Propuestas hídricas de Podemos: Desalación, energías fotovoltaicas y mantenimiento del trasvase del Tajo

## Jonasino

> El candidato de Podemos a la presidencia de la Comunidad Autónoma, Óscar Urralburu, ha propuesto el uso de la desalación combinada con el uso de energías fotovoltaicas y el mantenimiento del Tajo como soluciones a la situación hídrica de la Región de Murcia, y no cierra la puerta a "otras fórmulas" que se pueden estudiar en el futuro, pero antes considera imprescindible hacer una auditoría de "todas las necesidades que tiene la Comunidad".
> 
> En este sentido, Urralburu ha apostado por analizar el déficit hídrico estructural de la cuenca del río Segura, ya que cree que no es "tan cuantioso" como plantea la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura (CHS), según ha declarado en una entrevista concedida a Europa Press.
> 
> Urralburu dice tener constancia de que en la Comunidad de Murcia hay un "mercado negro del agua" y que existen "muchos estraperlistas del agua". Además, reprocha que, en tiempos de escasez, "siempre ha habido manipulación de cifras", y cree que la CHS debe ser "mucho más transparente y mucho más clara" en este sentido.
> 
>     Urralburu ha apostado por analizar el déficit hídrico estructural de la cuenca del río Segura
> 
> El líder de Podemos en la Región cree que el trasvase del Ebro "es muy fácil de pronunciar" pero "muy difícil de realizar cuando hay comunidades autónomas que no quieren". Además, Urralburu se pregunta si detrás del trasvase del Ebro "no hay otro tipo de intereses" debido a la conexión "sobradamente conocida que existe entre el mundo del agua y el del hormigón en esta Comunidad".
> ...


Fuente:Europa Press

----------


## NoRegistrado

En Murcia, un político, si no apoya un trasvase (el que sea) es como si se da un tiro en la rodilla.
No le vota ni dios.

Estos no se enteran por donde les sopla el aire.
Saludos. Miguel

----------


## pablovelasco

*En segundo lugar, Urralburu cree que es posible rentabilizar "todavía más" la desalación. Ahora mismo, afirma que hay tecnologías de energía fotovoltaica que "reducirían muy significativamente el precio del agua por hectómetro cúbico", desde los 0,60 euros que cuesta ahora hasta los 0,30 euros.*

Nadie sabe el precio del agua desalada o que?? Cada persona que habla dice una cifra!, este dice 0,6e... Bueno a ese precio se pueden ahorrar la desaladora... Dice que con placas solares se abarata?? ja! yo más bien diría que la energía fotovoltaica encarecería el proceso, pero bueno, hablar es gratis.
Y a ver si alguien se digna en decir cuál es el verdadero precio del agua desalada, que según fuentes oscila entre 0,3 y casi 1 e el m3... Tan difícil es de calcular???


*Urralburu cree que el uso combinado de macrodesaladoras, microdesaladoras y tecnología fotovoltaica "puede ser muy rentable", manteniendo el trasvase del Tajo*

Eso si fuera verdad, sonaría más razonable... Siempre y cuando el precio de la desalación sea competitivo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> *
> Y a ver si alguien se digna en decir cuál es el verdadero precio del agua desalada, que según fuentes oscila entre 0,3 y casi 1 e el m3... Tan difícil es de calcular???*


El coste energético es muy simple de calcular: consumo de la desaladora en KWh/m3 y multiplicarlo por el precio del KWh.

Haría falta saber los costes fijos y de mantenimiento de la desaladora. Y sumar ambos.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Los gastos fijos dependen del uso. Si se hiciera una puesta en marcha de las desaladoras en serio, usándolas, el precio sería bastante menor.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## sergi1907

> [B]
> *Urralburu cree que el uso combinado de macrodesaladoras, microdesaladoras y tecnología fotovoltaica "puede ser muy rentable", manteniendo el trasvase del Tajo*
> 
> Eso si fuera verdad, sonaría más razonable... Siempre y cuando el precio de la desalación sea competitivo.


Siempre estamos con la misma canción de si el precio es competitivo o no, ya cansa.
Es una simple excusa para seguir haciendo lo fácil que es traer agua de otras zonas sin importar las consecuencias y a precio ridículo.
Si en la zona no llueve pero está la opción de regar con agua desalada, os guste o no es lo que tocará hacer.
A los autónomos como yo nos ponen facturas de luz y agua exageradas y no nos queda más remedio que pagarlas, a nadie le importa si el precio que pagamos es competitivo o no.

----------


## pablovelasco

*Si en la zona no llueve pero está la opción de regar con agua desalada, os guste o no es lo que tocará hacer.*

Claro, y si no podemos competir con esos precios, pues cerramos, que es muchísimo más importante el caudal del Tajo, que es escaso en un tramo, y ya se sabe, hay 2 embalses en el Tajo que andan escasos y claro queda mal.

*a precio ridículo*

Bueno, eso es discutible, y, en cualquier caso, el agua que corre por el trasvase no es solo del Tajo. Aquí en mi zona el m3 se paga a 0,25e, un precio bastante alto, hay que contar agua de pozos, de EDARs, etc...


*El coste energético es muy simple de calcular: consumo de la desaladora en KWh/m3 y multiplicarlo por el precio del KWh.*

Entonces dígame como es posible que segúna a quién preguntes te dicen un precio que oscila entre 0,3-1e/m3...

----------


## sergi1907

[QUOTE=pablovelasco;137224]*Si en la zona no llueve pero está la opción de regar con agua desalada, os guste o no es lo que tocará hacer.*

Claro, y si no podemos competir con esos precios, pues cerramos, que es muchísimo más importante el caudal del Tajo, que es escaso en un tramo, y ya se sabe, hay 2 embalses en el Tajo que andan escasos y claro queda mal.

Te vuelvo a decir que esa excusa no me sirve.Tarde o temprano es la única solución que quedará y sería mejor ir adaptándose. 
Yo también tengo que competir contra los bazares chinos que revientan precios, lo intento hacer dando un servicio y una calidad que ellos no dan no

----------


## pablovelasco

*Tarde o temprano es la única solución que quedará y sería mejor ir adaptándose.* 

No se puede adaptar a una subida del precio del agua de entre 7-8 veces al precio actual. Es como tener una empresa de transportes, y de un día para otro, subir el precio del gasoil a 10e el litro. Eso obliga a cerrar a todos. Ya que vendrá género de otros paises, donde no tienen problemas en hacer trasvases y embalses, y nos barren. O estaría dispuesto ud. a cerrar las fronteras, y pagar el kilo de melocotones a 6e, pagar el kilo de limones a 3-4e??? Sin mencionar que las exportaciones de hortalizas desaparecerían.
Y si no pues todos al paro, total, es muchísimo más importante el caudal en Aranjuez que el sustento de decenas de miles de personas.

----------


## sergi1907

Todo eso es una exageración sin sentido.
Si tienen que poner esos precios a la fruta es que algo están haciendo mal, no creo que por una subida del agua deban hacerlo así. Se vende fruta del resto de España a precios normales y no pasa nada y le aseguro que a los regantes de la zona del Segre no les sale barata el agua.
Ya ha sufrido una brutal subida el precio del gasoil y sigue habiendo empresas,  y muchas.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> *Si en la zona no llueve pero está la opción de regar con agua desalada, os guste o no es lo que tocará hacer.*
> 
> Claro, y si no podemos competir con esos precios, pues cerramos,


 Todos los días cierran empresas y se abren nuevas.



> que es muchísimo más importante el caudal del Tajo, que es escaso en un tramo, y ya se sabe, hay 2 embalses en el Tajo que andan escasos y claro queda mal.


No has entendido nada de los últimos debates. Si todo lo reduces a que "los embalses se ven mal", no has aprendido un pimiento.



> Bueno, eso es discutible, y, en cualquier caso, el agua que corre por el trasvase no es solo del Tajo. Aquí en mi zona el m3 se paga a 0,25e, un precio bastante alto, hay que contar agua de pozos, de EDARs, etc...


 Pues pagas un precio bastante ridículo y totalmente subvencionado. En la zona de mi hermano, en Bolarque, que está junto al trasvase se paga entre 0,80 y 4,20 + IVA.
Cuanto antes lo entiendas, mejor para ti.




> *El coste energético es muy simple de calcular: consumo de la desaladora en KWh/m3 y multiplicarlo por el precio del KWh.*
> 
> Entonces dígame como es posible que segúna a quién preguntes te dicen un precio que oscila entre 0,3-1e/m3...


En el 2009, la ministra Narbona tenía firmado con las comunidades de regantes el agua desalada a 0,30. Fuente: https://twitter.com/CristinaNarbona?lang=es
 Luego, los lobby´s trasvasistas, en su machacona e (en mi opinión) inmoral campaña antidesaladoras, con el fin únicamente electoral, se han encargado de sacar los números de 1 euro/m3.
Ya ves que a ti el 50% de lo que te cobran son "gastos administrativos". Por tanto pensarán (en mi opinión) si a éstos les cuesta 0,40, les clavo otros 50 cts. porque yo lo valgo. Y no te creas que mi pensamiento está muy lejos de la realidad.

 Saludos. Miguel,

----------


## NoRegistrado

> *Tarde o temprano es la única solución que quedará y sería mejor ir adaptándose.* 
> 
> No se puede adaptar a una subida del precio del agua de entre 7-8 veces al precio actual. Es como tener una empresa de transportes, y de un día para otro, subir el precio del gasoil a 10e el litro. Eso obliga a cerrar a todos. Ya que vendrá género de otros paises, donde no tienen problemas en hacer trasvases y embalses, y nos barren. O estaría dispuesto ud. a cerrar las fronteras, y pagar el kilo de melocotones a 6e, pagar el kilo de limones a 3-4e??? Sin mencionar que las exportaciones de hortalizas desaparecerían.
> Y si no pues todos al paro, total, es muchísimo más importante el caudal en Aranjuez que el sustento de decenas de miles de personas.


 No puedes decir lo que dices en serio. Sabes que desaparecerían algunos cultivos que ya hoy, incluso con una agua trasvasada fuertemente subvencionada, son insostenibles, como el tomate, que hay que tirarlo para que no se hunda el precio.
 Pero los cultivos rentables saldrán adelante como todos en otros sitios.
O es que el melocotón de Calanda no se paga caro? Y se vende todo.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Debemos partir de la premisa de que el trasvase del Tajo hay que cerrarlo de una vez, o si bien no cerrarlo, reducirlo considerablemente a menos de la mitad. El trasvase del Tajo en las condiciones actuales tal y como está planteado es inadmisible en pleno siglo XXI.

El Ebro, si bien un trasvase obviamente le perjudicaría, el Ebro podría amortiguar mejor un hipotético trasvase del mismo calado que se hace desde el Tajo. El problema es que el coste de un trasvase así sería prohibitivo. Ahí está el informe de la Secretaría Gral. del Ministerio que decía que el coste de ese hipotético trasvase sería superior a 0,9 €/m3. Incluso amortizándolo a 50 años el coste sería de 0,75 €/m3. Pablovelasco, le hago una pregunta. *¿Estaría dispuesto usted a pagar ese precio?* Por que en algunos mensajes le he visto defender dicho trasvase y a la vez decir que no puede con el precio del agua desalada. No concuerda...

Con respecto al coste energético real del agua desalada, no sé ahora mismo a cuánto le puede salir el KWh a una desaladora, pero si suponemos por ejemplo 0,14 €/KWh y un consumo medio de 3,5 KWh/m3 tendríamos que el coste energético de cada m3 de agua desalada sería de 0,49 €/m3. Ahí es donde un gobierno serio debería ejercer su poder y el coste del KWh para las desaladoras tan sólo cubra los costos de generación y transporte. Así, se podría conseguir un KWh mucho más barato del actual, el coste energético de la desaladora mucho más bajo y por ende, el coste del m3 de agua desalada será muy inferior.

No sé, por ejemplo un precio de 0,08 €/KWh, que daría para cubrir la generación y el trasporte. A ese precio, el coste energético del agua desalada sería de 0.28 €/m3 a lo que habría que sumar los costes fijos y de mantenimiento. ¿A cuánto se podría ir? ¿0,35-0,40? Me parece un buen precio para pretender regar en el desierto. Si se quiere, el agua desalada es rentable, sólo hay que apostar por ella y no demonizarla.

El ejemplo que te ha puesto Sergi está muy bien traído, en su caso tiene  que competir contra los bazares chinos que revientan los precios, y ya sabemos la calidad de sus productos, pero estoy seguro que a Sergi ni le subvencionan la luz, ni le subvencionan el agua, y es más, seguro que paga hasta más impuestos que los chinos, por el dichoso acuerdo que hicieron los gobiernos español y chino.

Usad agua desalada, subid los precios de vuestros productos, no los vendáis tan baratos a los intermediarios, y así no os resultará cara el agua desalada. Y si al final resulta que vuestros productos son más caros que los de otras zonas, pues mala suerte, así funciona el resto del mundo, oferta y demanda... no veo el porqué ustedes deben ser diferentes al resto.

Cuando habla de que Murcia es la huerta de Europa, que allí se produce mejor que en ningún otro sitio, que allí el agua rinde más, que el clima es muy bueno, y otros argumentos que ha dicho en algunos mensajes, lo siento pero no cuela. El clima dentro de los invernaderos es exactamente igual allí que en Asturias o en Castilla la-Mancha. Aquí en Extremadura, si también llenásemos toda la región de invernaderos y le echásemos fertilizante a saco a la tierra para estar produciendo los 365 días del año, con el agua que por suerte tenemos entre los embalses del Tajo y el Guadiana y dada la superficie de ambas provincias, no seríamos la huerta de Europa, seríamos la huerta de la Tierra entera.

Y lo vuelvo a repetir, para que no haya dudas. No tengo nada en contra ni de los murcianos, ni de alicantinos, almerienses o guadalajareños. Yo también quiero se pueda regar en el Levante, y que sus agricultores puedan sacar adelante sus cosechas, y puedan ganar dinero, etc, etc, etc, pero no a costa de destrozar la cabecera del Tajo y todo lo que ello conlleva.

----------

Jonasino (27-abr-2015),sergi1907 (27-abr-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Lo que está claro es que, en general, no tenemos nada contra alicantinos, murcianos o almerienses; faltaría más. Muchas veces en el ardor del debate se puede dar esa impresión. Sólo estamos algunos (yo y los que sean, no tiene que ser todos) en contra de una determinada postura trasvasista a costa de lo que sea.
 Eso no tiene nada que ver con Levante en general, ya que los regantes tradicionales, bastante tienen también con el SCRATS, son los primeros perjudicados.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## termopar

Completamente de acuerdo con el sr. Lázaro y Miguel,  añadiría que bastaría con que no se "subvencionase " el trasvase tajo-segura y se recuperase el dinero invertido durante tantos años en este trasvase. De cabeza irían todos los trasvasistas a por el agua desalada

----------

NoRegistrado (28-abr-2015)

----------

